# Value of Civil War Bottle and Yellow Jar?



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Well, I know it's not proper netiquette to ask for value, but I'd like to sell these bottles at our upcoming West Michigan bottle show (I'll be making a post for that) as I'd like to downsize and use the money to (hopefully) pay for a class or two at the college. But these are a bit harder to properly value using eBay as compared to some of my other bottles. 

I've been looking on eBay's sold listings for a long time, but the identical bottle still hasn't come up. The closest I've found was a peened-out one, but this one has full embossing. 



Stained, medium-light embossing, no damage beyond normal ground staining and minor scratches. About 9.5 inches tall.

Also we have this clear, lightly embossed little brother:

The clear one is a 3-piece mould, shoulder-embossed, and holds 12 ounces, standing about 7 inches high. 

The Lightning jar is yellow-amber, I should think. 


Putnam 62 on bottom. Holds nearly 30 ounces of water and stands 8 inches high with lid. Ground lip, chip on lip in back. Newest patent on lid is April of 82. Clean and bright. 

So, if anyone can help me, I'd be most grateful.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 23, 2018)

I can't help you with the bottles, they are out of my area in interest but I know they are desirable. I would think the larger one would be $100 +. I believe the smaller versions are much less desirable. As for the jar, that seems to be a much nicer color than average, if you're comfortable with $150 start there and see how it goes. However, others may think it's worth more. I'm not adding to my jar collection anymore but I would offer $125 if I were. I know this doesn't help much but its all I got.
Jim S


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

Jim, your assistance gives me more to go on than I had before. 
All of them I got for a very good price, compared to what I was thinking they're worth, what research suggests, and what you suggest. So any profit is gain.


----------

